# Evolution of Surefire E-series lights.



## JCD (Apr 12, 2013)

I notice my E-series lights (all with clip mounted on body) have three different basic body styles, a two flats (clip side and opposite side), three flats (equally spaced), and three flats (with round bottom). Were there others? In what order did they appear? Which are the most/least common? Thanks.


----------



## JCD (Apr 23, 2013)

It seems that what I was thinking was four flats, upon arrival, is only three flats, one under the clip (top side), one flat on each side, and a round bottom. I'm still interested to learn the evolution, though. I know the three flats version with the flats equally spaced around the light (and not completely flat) is the newest version, but I'm not sure about the order of the other two.


----------



## JCD (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are the three E2 body styles to which I am referring:





The E2D standing upright has the most recent (?) "three rounded flats." The E2o and the E2D lying on the left have the "two flats" body. The E2D on the right has the "three flat flats" body.

I haven't found the "two flats" version in the Surefire catalogs, which leads to believe it is the least common of the three bodies, but provides no insight regarding when it was offered.


----------



## JCD (Jun 8, 2013)

JCD said:


> I haven't found the "two flats" version in the Surefire catalogs, which leads to believe it is the least common of the three bodies, but provides no insight regarding when it was offered.



According to this post, the two flats version is the second generation of the "clip on the body" E2.

The 2005 Surefire catalog shows the "3 flat flats" version of the E2. The 2006 catalog shows the "3 rounded flats" version. So the 2 flats body must have been available around 2005-2006.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 8, 2013)

Exactly.
If you are just referring to the evolution of your lights, then yes.
Otherwise there are far more versions starting with the tear drops. And many variations even within the teardrop family.

You have very nice lights. Keep up the good work


----------



## JCD (Jun 8, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Exactly.
> If you are just referring to the evolution of your lights, then yes.
> Otherwise there are far more versions starting with the tear drops. And many variations even within the teardrop family.
> 
> You have very nice lights. Keep up the good work



Thanks! 

Were the tear drop heads available with the "clip on the body" E2s? I was thinking that they had the clip attached to the head, but now that you mention them, I can't be sure.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yup! Both attached to the head and body were produced.
And method for attaching to the head was changed too


----------



## Tana (Jun 8, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Yup! Both attached to the head and body were produced.
> And method for attaching to the head was changed too



James...

Since you probably have them all... any chance of chronological evolution group photo, from E2 Executive to the latest and greatest E2E ??? That would be a cool reference to lot of us e-series lovers...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sure, I'll show you what i have, just have to find time


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 30, 2014)

I took some pics recently, let me share.
A lot of collection is in box/pkg which doesn't allow me to photograph them for this purpose, sorry.

Here we have the earliest known (to me) E1 a teardrop crosshair logo with the riveted loop clip.
Followed by another teardrop, this time with the newer hex clip with double loops at the end.. Then we have the HA variant, then teardrop with detached clip, placed on 2 flats body. Then hex head with flats body and finally hex hed with round body.
There are name changes along the way as well. It goes from E1 to E1e to finally, not pictured E1E.

And to really mix things up they introduced limited run lights like the E series wine lights, the jungle camo E2E...

There were prototypes of E1E-AA. And E2E-AA






Prototype E1E-AA


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 30, 2014)

Is that a single AA cell original surefire prototype??
or is it a aftermarket custom bodies?

Never knew surefire could make a single AA light cause most are a min. 3V.
Please tell more about those lights... I am very curious and amazed that surefire ever attempt doing a 1.5V light.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 1, 2014)

They did make proto. As received the LE were MN01, meaning they need 3V. 
An AW 14500 fits perfectly however a EO-1R does not as it's too wide.
Tana was able to make me a terrific mod that accepts 1.5v and 4.2v 14500 cells. The triple Nichia 219 is fantastic.


----------



## altermann (Nov 8, 2016)

Who can explain which bezel type was first teardrop or no teardrop?


----------

